# Books With Matrices, Creation Process Made Easy.



## MrParaduo (Sep 18, 2009)

You know those books where it's easy to make characters or ideas become more fleshed out via a million matrices and tables. I always loved those, that's why I bought all these 3.5 D&D books, they were just so organized, and made it easy to get your ideas flowing and become structured.
So, anyone got good suggestions for books like the Central Casting ones? D&D's alright I guess, but I'd be happier expanding from that rather then sticking to it.

So far I've found the following:

Heroes of Legend, (Guess what? On amazon, there's only one copy of this book's 2nd edition, and it's worth $483.95...apparently its rarity is beyond agonizing to hunt down through google.)

Dungeons,

Manga Matrix,

GURPS (alright, this is a little bit of a cheat since it's really a program.)

...and anything D&D...oi.


----------

